# Handytrojaner wählt teure Auslandsnummern



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2010)

http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001930.html

Man beachte den screenshot einer gewissen Firma "Maxtis" 

zu den angewählten Nummern gibt's die Tage weitere Infos

    * +8823460777
    * +17675033611 [Dominica] [0017675033610 ist als Testnummer bekannt]
    * +88213213214 [Emsat, code 21, längst bekannt]
    * +25240221601 [Somalia]
    * +2392283261 [São Tomé und Príncipe ]
    * +881842011123 [Globalstar]


s.a. (deutsch)
http://www.pocketpc.ch/htc-hd2-kommunikation/82399-hd2-waehlt-von-selber-ins-ausland.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2010)

*AW: Handytrojaner wählt teure Auslandsnummern*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Trojanised Mobile Phone Game Makes Expensive Phone Calls - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab
> zu den angewählten Nummern gibt's die Tage weitere Infos



z.B.:
* +8823460777
    Laut Aussage des Nummerninhabers ist der Fall bekannt, die Nummer ist nicht vergeben. Das Geld kann nur fließen, wenn zwischengeschaltete Netzwerkbetreiber gemeinsame Sache mit den Betrügern machen oder zumindest diesen aufgrund vertraglicher Regelungen Gelder zukommen lassen.

Der Skandal passiert also nicht beim Nummerninhaber, sondern (wie schon immer) bei den Telcos in den Ländern, in denen der Trojaner agiert.

Aber das interessiert ja keine alte Sau, die Bundesnetzagentur scheint niocht einmal zu kapieren, um was es geht und die Telekom schweigt sich ... reich? (fairerweise muß man sagen, dass nach einigen Interventionen plötzlich eine Reihe dieser Nummern nicht mehr für die Abrechnung deutschen Traffics angeboten wurden. Es ist denkbar, dass die Telekom damit etwas zu tun hat)

Dass bestimmte Firmen *ohne Erlaubnis der Nummerninhaber* solche Nummern überhaupt zur Audiotex-Abrechnung anbieten *dürfen* ist schon der erste Skandal. Die Welttelefonbehörde ITU wurde dazu mehrfach befragt - man hat das dort offenbar auch in geheimer Sitzung diskutiert. Aber diese UNO-Behörde (!) hält es nicht für nötig, die Vorfälle zu kommentieren. Wollte Matthias Kurth nicht mal Chef der ITU werden? Er wäre doch wohl ein guter Kandidat... Dann soll er aber alle Wattestäbchen mitnehmen...


----------

